
Cryptocurrency sentiment analysis tool (cryptobreakdown.com) - Botnaim
Check it out and feel free to have some feedback.
More coins are planned, and also better visibility for daily change %. 
It includes a twitter bot which will automatically notify on trend changes, feel free to follow that aswell :)
======
Botnaim
[http://www.cryptobreakdown.com](http://www.cryptobreakdown.com)

